# looking for 2 female mice



## karisemouse (Mar 20, 2010)

we live in eastbourne east sussex and we are hoping not to travel too far . Anyone have any for sale near us ?


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, welcome to the forum. Maybe you could tell everyone a little more about yourself and what sort of mice your looking for. Also try looking in the for sale section and maybe posting a wanted advert


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

:welcome1


----------

